# Visiting Salmon Idaho 2021



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Visiting salmon Idaho

Well it's that time of year again so i thought I better update this thing. 

A lot of this has not changed much since last year but there have been some changes around salmon. If you don’t want to read through the whole post because you read it last year here is a quick breakdown of changes. I’m sure I am missing something. As with most places around the U.S. a lot of our businesses especially restaurants are running short staff so I ask that you please be patient and pleasant. 

Bertrams is closed

River city baking is closed

Ponderosa pizza truck is closed

New restaurant last wave opened where the old Mexican place was right on the river. They have Thai/Mexican and some burgers. I have only eaten there once and it was good.

New pick me up drinks is a flavored soda drive through that is right next to paradise brews. Coworkers say their kids love it. I believe it’s a small chain based out of Idaho Falls. It’s kind of tucked in so you have to look for it

New but has not opened yet is salmon river bistro for breakfast and lunch, it will be in the old coffee shop.

New but has not opened yet is six soups, I Think they are opening very soon. I don’t know much but by the name there will be soup.

Coming early next year Highlander brewing bought the old kings building and will have beer and pizza by the slice.

We should be breaking ground on our whitewater park this fall. It will be located right next to the bear. 

*Groceries*

Your main option is going to be Saveway market, open 6:30 until 10pm in the summer but closed on Sunday. They have the best block ice in town and they do have dry ice.
If you are coming into salmon on 28 there is the amish country store that is pretty good “closed Thursdays and Sundays”. They also have really good sandwiches and anything pickled you could imagine.

In a pinch you can get some groceries at the corner store, and discounts unlimited. Every year I run into some poor group that is looking to try and buy last minute veggies on a Sunday. It can be tough here in Salmon.
Mountain harvest opened last summer and is open on Sundays, they are more geared toward health food and you can buy local produce there. They have bulk bins of some items.

Family dollar has some basics

The bakery here is really good, I cannot recommend their 80 mile bread enough. The good stuff does go pretty fast so be early or call ahead. They also have really good pastries.

There is a farmers market on Saturday mornings next to the bear by the river until noon during the summer.

*Propane
*
Murdoch’s is my new go to for propane fills. They will fill your composite tanks without any troubles. Other options for propane fills are the Phillips 66 at the light or buddys. These two are hit and miss as they don’t always have an extra person to run the till while someone fills the tank. the village at north fork does fills also.

*Fishing license*

If you want to get a last minute fishing license you can go to fish and game, hwy 93 sports, corner store “open until 11pm I think”, or the village at north fork.

*Invasive species sticker

*93 sporting goods,, and the village at northfork, and salmon river fly box

* ICE

*As stated above best ice is Saveway, also carry dry ice.

*Liquor

*There is a liquor store in salmon just off Main Street near the grocery store. Also The village at north fork does carry some liquor.

*Canned Beer

*The grocery store has a pretty good selection. The corner store has a good variety as well along with some canned cocktails like bloody mary’s, G&T’s and what not. The village at north fork has really upped their game and has maybe the best variety.

*Lodging

*The most popular seems to be the Stagecoach Inn by a long shot. Next I would say the super 8 then maybe the bear country in. These are all close to down town and the river. There are some less traditional routes that you can take. The syringe lodge is very popular and books up pretty fast. I have very little personal experience with most of these places as I live here

*Breakfast

*Bertrams is no longer so they are no longer an option

River city baking is no longer in business someone bought out the building they were in.

The pork peddler does a brunch that starts at 9am and is pretty popular with outdoor seating.

There is a new Drive up breakfast and lunch wrap shack called the Baker shack it’s right across from family dollar headed out 28 towards Idaho falls..

There is a new restraint opening called Salmon river bistro, I don’t know a date yet but will update when I know more they are supposed to do breakfast and lunch. It’s in the old coffee shop.

Buddy’s does a pretty good diner style breakfast.

Odfellows bakery is also a great option for breakfast.

*Coffee*

We have 2 coffee places in town, paradise brews and rise and shine. I don’t get coffee a lot but I usually hit up Rise and Shine. They both also have to go breakfast burritos.

Right next to paridise brews is a new drive up drink stop for the kids called Pick me up. They served flavored sodas. I have not been there yet but coworkers say there kids love it.

*Lunch and dinner

*My personal favorite place to eat in town is the junkyard bistro. The bistro is open until 11pm and has outdoor seating.

Again Bertrams closed their doors for good.

The pork peddler is nice little BBQ place that has a lot of outdoor seating. As far as a place that has that river community feel to it, this is it. They also have one of the better beer selections in town and trivia on Wednesday night. . This place has really grown on me, don’t expect to get a order of nachos and a burrito and eat both. great wings and pork nachos

Salmon has a couple of good pizza places. We go to last chance or Dave’s pizza. I would say last chance has better topping but can be a little bit greasier. There is a wood fired pizza truck called ponderosa pies is no longer in buisness.

If you want a burger and fries and shake or other quick diner/ grill food I highly recommend the savage grill.

Some people like the shady nook I have not eaten there for a while.

There is a new Thai/Mexican restraint that recently opened in the building right on the river that used to be the Mexican food place. It’s called last wave, while I have only eaten there once it was pretty good. They also have burgers and stuff. Right on the river great location just have not had a good chance to try it. with 2 toddlers I don’t get to eat out often.

As mentioned earlier there is a new place that has not opened yet called salmon river bistro. I will update when I know more.

We are getting a new brewery but it doesn’t sound like it will open it’s doors until early next year. Highlander brewing out of Missoula bought the old kings building. Once they get going they will have beer and pizza by the slice but sadly they will not be open this year.

*Fast Food*

Burger king, subway, and taco grande are your three options here.

*Food once you leave salmon*
the village at north fork has had hot food off and on and I know They still have ice cream so check on this, also the rams head way down river is now open and have a great burger and milkshake check for days they are open as they change season to season.

*Last minute rafting gear*
Surprisingly you are somewhat limited here. The Salmon River fly box does carry some dry bags cam straps and smaller accessories. They are also a wealth of knowledge for fishing in the area. Murdochs, ace hardware and hwy 93 sports have a few life jackets and dry bags. It has been a while since I have been in Blackadar boating but they did have a few bigger raft accessories last time I was in there.

If you need some river clothing I would look at Arfmanns 4 seasons and The village at north fork. The village at north fork also has some footwear and random river gear.

*Other stuff to do*

If you have a few extra days in town we have a great day stretch down river. Put in at spring creek take out at cove creek. You can really float wherever you want, there are 30 boat ramps between challis and corn creek. We have some great mountain biking in the area and you can rent a bike from the HUB. Their website has a link to the trails in the area. There are several high mountain lakes, hot springs, hiking, and camping opportunities. The hotsprings have been crazy busy. 
Exciting news is we have nearly raised all the funds for our wavepark that is supposed to be starting construction this fall. The wavepark will be on the river right by the bear. If you would like more information or you would like to donate there is more information here * Whitewater Park Idaho

Misselanious*
For tire repair there is a Point S tires and les shwab heading out of town on 28. Point S has always been very fast and treated me good.

If you need a mechanic the best is the auto clinic but he is also very busy because he is very good. Other options that I use are the dealership on 93 south. 

There is a really nice laundry mat behind the salmon river flybox by murdochs. Not something you would typically need but if you had a sick kid puke in a sleeping bag it’s good to know it’s there. you can drop a sleeping bag off and they will wash it for $13.

Mobile Welding, Engle custom Fabrication “full disclosure he’s my brother in law”. He does a lot of trailer and raft frame repairs for the outfitters and can do metal and aluminum.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Is Morgan your sister? Or is your wife siblings with Morgan or Ben? Cool lady either way. Ben too. Except Ben is a dude.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I married Ben's sister.. agreed cool people and great to have on the river... I got Ben into rafting.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the update Cody. I might try the new Thai/Mexican place. I like dining on the deck next to the river. And I'll for sure stop at the Oddfellows Bakery. Its a gem.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

That’s a lot of info


----------



## sonofdad (Jul 21, 2015)

thanks codycleve for the update. super-informative and helpful as always


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Had a layover in between a middle/main last year and ran into Salmon for ice, beer, and a burger. Savway has a great selection of canned beer and quite a few from Idaho breweries. And the Savage Grill was fantastic for the burger.
I always enjoy the Junkyard. Great gastropub. 
Bertrams had pretty good beer, but their food wasn't exciting. Still, sorry to hear they closed.

Congrats on getting a WW park!!


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Just a heads up The scat machine and septic cleanout at Newland ranch coming off the middle fork are both out of service. I took the family down river in my camper this weekend at it was chained up coming out. There is a pretty nice RV septic dump at the valley wide on HWY 93 south. you pay 10 bucks they give you the code to unlock it. This does not help you if you are just set up for a scat machine. I know the outfitters use pep's septic to clean out their groovers.


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

Is there any dispersed camping along Rt. 28 driving north towards North Fork from Idaho Falls?


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Good river karma to you for the great info. Thx!


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

climbbd510 said:


> Is there any dispersed camping along Rt. 28 driving north towards North Fork from Idaho Falls?


How close do you want to get. there are several no fee campgounds that have a vault toilet. I love hawley creek campground no fee.. short drive 5ish miles on gravel rd. that puts out out by leadoar. also smokey cub right off the highway out by leadoar no fee. closer to town is agency creek campground no fee. let me know if you just want to get out in the sticks. the problem is the valley floor is mainly private there are some drainages that i could point you up that you could easily disperse camp.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Salmon Challis national forest posted 7 hrs ago that newland ranch scat machine and RV dump is operational again. so that is no longer an issue until it breaks again lol.


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

codycleve said:


> How close do you want to get. there are several no fee campgounds that have a vault toilet. I love hawley creek campground no fee.. short drive 5ish miles on gravel rd. that puts out out by leadoar. also smokey cub right off the highway out by leadoar no fee. closer to town is agency creek campground no fee. let me know if you just want to get out in the sticks. the problem is the valley floor is mainly private there are some drainages that i could point you up that you could easily disperse camp.


Thanks! We have a Main Salmon launch July 7 and I want to get a few extra days on the river. Plan A is to run the South Fork and then back up to meet the group for Main, but water levels this year may put a quick end to that plan... Plan B is to launch 4 days early at the Carmen Bridge and leisurely floating down to Corn Creek to meet the rest of our group. Plan C (again, pending water levels) is to camp somewhere along 28 for a night or 2 and launch at Deadwater.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

climbbd510 said:


> Thanks! We have a Main Salmon launch July 7 and I want to get a few extra days on the river. Plan A is to run the South Fork and then back up to meet the group for Main, but water levels this year may put a quick end to that plan... Plan B is to launch 4 days early at the Carmen Bridge and leisurely floating down to Corn Creek to meet the rest of our group. Plan C (again, pending water levels) is to camp somewhere along 28 for a night or 2 and launch at Deadwater.


If your spending 2 nights and not just looking for a place to crash for the night I would go hawley creek or agency creek. hawley would have less traffic. If you want to explore some lakes but not sure what to exspect to find there or if it's been stocked use this website you can type in any lake or stream in idaho and it will tell you species and stocking schedule. Middle Fork Salmon River | Idaho Fishing Planner


----------



## IDZens (Jan 26, 2021)

Salmon River Fly Shop no longer sells Idaho Invasive Species Stickers. Purchased mine online at; IdahoStateParks


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

IDZens said:


> Salmon River Fly Shop no longer sells Idaho Invasive Species Stickers. Purchased mine online at; IdahoStateParks


Thanks for the heads up I got mine at the north fork store this year.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Six soups is a new restaurant opening this thursday... looks like the do breakfast and lunch not sure about dinner.. their menue is more than soup includes burgers, Monte Cristo, Reuben and what not... Will try and update if I grab a bite there... it's a yellow building right on main.


----------



## doug b (Jun 23, 2021)

codycleve said:


> Visiting salmon Idaho
> 
> Well it's that time of year again so i thought I better update this thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## doug b (Jun 23, 2021)

You forgot Walley's for Breakfast and Lunch


----------



## JLCrist (Jul 7, 2021)

Six Soups at 800 Main Street open all but Thursday serving breakfast lunch and dinner. Visit SixSoups.com for menu. Also call 2089939709 for take out orders.


----------



## Waterhopper (Jul 3, 2017)

What's a good place to put in above Corn Creek, 10 to 15 miles or so?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Cove Creek..about 20 miles. Nice concrete ramp. We put in there 6/16 and were the only group there. Saves 20 miles of dirt for both you and the shuttle driver, and you'll pick up a couple nice 2+ rapids.

There's another put-in about 14 miles above Corn but it has a VERY primitive "ramp" that is mostly a dirt track with boulders. It would work if you're inflating/rigging on the beach, but wouldn't be easy to back a loaded raft/trailer to the water's edge. 

Cache Bar is the MFS takeout, and ~9mi above Corn Cr. I would not recommend it as a put-in unless you planned to launch early and clear the ramp for incoming MF trips who will be tired, cranky, and taking out. There is a nice beach for camping just below the ramp; would make a nice overnight for a late evening/early morning rig.

You can see them all on Google Earth and there isn't much else in that section. Couple islands and some nice low water beaches on river left.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Waterhopper said:


> What's a good place to put in above Corn Creek, 10 to 15 miles or so?


cove creek, paved boat ramp single lane, and it is the takeout for the day stretch so time it well


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

MT4Runner said:


> Cache Bar is the MFS takeout, and ~9mi above Corn Cr......"
> 
> FYI, Cache Bar is only about 5 miles above Corn.
> 
> ...


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Just a little update.. In previous years I have never mentioned where to fuel up as Salmon has in the past always had a weird gas situation. Everyone had the same price every day, when one changed they all changed.. The grocery store bought the gas station at the light. Not the one with burger king, the other one. It's now a Mobile gas station and their gas is significantly cheaper. usually around 20 cents. Also being owned by the grocery store they carry the same high quality clear block ice as the grocery store. So if you just need to grab some block ice and gas this is your stop.


----------

